# Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy?



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

Check out this link for a Side-by-side comparisson of many DV's out there on the market!








http://dv.mistertam.com/


----------



## b00steda4 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? (20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!)*

I have a Stratmosphere and works great!


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? (b00steda4)*

I love my Evolution Motorsports DV. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? (b00steda4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b00steda4* »_I have a Stratmosphere and works great!

a.k.a hyperboost


----------



## A4_For_Baby (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? (HarvVAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HarvVAG* »_
a.k.a hyperboost

yup.. I second that. 
Hyperboost, stratmosphere.. etc. they get the job done.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? (A4_For_Baby)*

We like Forge valves!








We also back all of our products with a LIFETIME WARRANTY!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? ([email protected])*

forge 007 gets my vote.


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? (hover)*

Bosch Diverter OEM from saab 9000t


----------



## GlennHiPSi (Dec 11, 2006)

Greddy type s


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? (20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!* »_Which one should you buy?

Stock OEM 710N.


----------



## benzteck (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? (JettaRed)*

I just got a Baileys and it works great


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? (20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!)*

i have a turbo xs. its not in yet and neither is the engine







but according to some of the write ups i have seen on DVs the turbo xs is not exactly the best


----------



## 75rusty (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? (mk1g60gti)*

Forge


----------



## unorthodoxa4 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? (75rusty)*

well i just installed my hyperboost, i freaking love it. a little bit of a tight squeeze, but the throttle response, ooooooooooooh the throttle response


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We like Forge valves!










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DLeep (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? (20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!)*

I have a Evolution Motorsports DV, and it works great.


----------



## PyroGlaze (Nov 16, 2005)

i got a bailey's on my chipped b5 auto and a forge on my stock b6. both seem to work fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? (20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!)*

what im getting from this thread is that every single person has a different type of dv and every person loves theirs. conclusion: it doesnt make a difference. conclusion of the article: it doesnt make a difference.


----------



## unorthodoxa4 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? ([email protected])*

ya thats more or less the main to come out of here with, basically:
all aftermarket>stock


----------



## SmokedA4 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? (20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!)*

hyperboost


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? ([email protected])*

Sounds like Forge is the way to go!! I dont want to experience a blown DV


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ive had 710, baileys from AWE, hyper boost, and EvoMS, i like baileys the best....


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? (NumberOne 2nd2none)*

Wow, props for using the search before creating a new thread. Quite the dinosaur you pulled up. 
Dead link, if somebody has a newer link might be good to toss that up there. And moving this to the 1.8T forum where it probably belongs.
For the record since people are/were tossing it out there: I have a Dahlback Racing standard DV in my car. Pretty sure it's nothing special, and if it hadn't been local/cheap/convenient I wouldn't even have thought of buying one from Dahlback.


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 20, 2000)

I'm surprised that nobody's mentioned the APR R1 DV. I bought one but have yet to install it. It's supposed to be the best out there in terms of maintenance free operation. Anyone running it? I doubt I'll be disappointed.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

I will mention the APR R1 - its the best out their :thumbup:


----------



## vdub mk4 luv (Dec 30, 2010)

AMEN SIR :thumbup:


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

Tial QR :beer:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

APR R1 been running it since 08 (60k miles). 0 problems. Fast action!:thumbup:


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

tial 50mm alpha Q aka the bong


----------



## LGDUBR (Mar 13, 2007)

I've had a Forge (old style with the diaphragm), I've had dual Bailey's on my old S4, and I now have a Hyperboost HX Compact on my 1.8t. Out of all of them, I LOVE my Hyperboost. It's nice and loud with my Carbonio CAI and it responds pefectly.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

The 710Ns respond ludicrous fast. I may ditch this Tial for two of them.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

GlennHiPSi said:


> Greddy type s


^^^ he said it...


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

JettaRed said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!* »_Which one should you buy?
> 
> Stock OEM 710N.





old thread, but how's the 710N?


----------



## IanInOhio (Mar 5, 2012)

alexandermjoyce said:


> old thread, but how's the 710N?


Good but only can be counted on holding back no more than 14-15 psi constantly. Any more than chances are high it won't last to long


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

that's what i'm looking for. 
does it have a nice sound?


----------



## Nateness (Jun 25, 2010)

I switched from the APR R1 (had it for 2 years, bought new) for the Synchronic DV. Overall, I'm glad that I made the switch. Response is maybe a touch faster than the R1, but most noticeable was the improved seal. My peak boost pressure increased from 23 PSI to 29-to-30 PSI. Sound performance is similar. The Synchronic might be slightly more pronounced since it has a slightly higher pitch vs. the dull low-frequency sound from the R1.


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

I plan on getting a Synchronic DV also. Thanks for the review!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

I'd look into this valve: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5174749-Let-s-talk-Diverter-Valves


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I had a evoms DV- didn't like it, leaked past threads and always stuck

Bought a forge 004 dual piston bov- didn't work due to limp mode but sounded great!

Bought a 007- worked great but stuck at temps below 15deg outside. Not able to drive normally with temps below 0 due to valve sticking. 

Bought apr r1 - love it. No issues at all in 6k miles plus no "maintenance"


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Had the R1 - switched it out for a Synchronic… much better. I'd like to try the Mad Max DV though; I bet it's even better :thumbup:


----------

